# Radiohead tells fans to pay what they want for album



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

"...Radiohead said its seventh studio album "In Rainbows" would be available from Radiohead.com from October 10 in MP3 format, meaning it can be played on all digital devices. In the latest twist in the move to digital music, fans can choose how much to pay, or can pay nothing if they prefer."

Article


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

this is the biggest nail yet in the record industry's coffin. interesting stuff indeed. are any of you following rick rubin's new job too? man the next decade is going to be a time of changes in the industry. everyone's tired of the label BS. they had a purpose in the 60s and 70s when they were willing to invest in a band's development, but once they abandoned that model for one of "get in, get out, maximum profit, minimum exposure", they assured their own eventual death. now they're going to have to change (and quickly), or die.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I've always hated hearing my favourite artists in commercials, but I've made an exception after what Wilco did. 

Basically they have made every effort to have their last few albums available for free download before they are released in stores. They openly tell their fans that while they prefer them to pay, they don't hold downloading against them and appreciate the fact that they enjoy their music. To compensate, they put their music in commercials, but only if they are cool with the product, like their recent song appearances in VW ads (a few members of the band drive VWs).

They argue it is another vehicle to get the music out there and that it is a way of getting paid by the companies so they can keep encouraging the fans to get the music for free.

To me, this is sort of like 100s of years ago when art would typically be subsidised by the wealthy, but often available for all to appreciate.

I can sort of see where they are coming from and i definitely see this being the trend as the public become less and less inclined to pay (unfortunately). Radiohead and wilco are doing what we are going to be seeing more and more of, bands reinventing how they get their revenue and giving the music away to the fans for free.


----------



## calluses (Nov 8, 2007)

i'm glad they did...

i paid 1 pound.
wasnt too impressed with the music and would've been pissed if i bought the cd.

i still like the pre-kid a radiohead.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*to free or not to free....*

Well, now the mysterious "they" know what I've suspected all along. People who download buy more cd's. I don't download as I'm on dialup and it sucks, but you know, I've lots of cd's that I've had on vinyl, casette and also cd. No one offers me a discount cause I'm buying something for the 3rd time... Thankfully you can now preview at Chapters and HMV etc. and there's no need of buying a crap cd cause you like a couple of songs.. Cause God knows I've bought some dogs. Pornografitti anyone? :smile: How many people bought that cause of the two nice sweet songs on the radio? 

On the other hand, I have no problem paying for tunes on iTunes. Back in the day you used to be able to buy something called a 45 so you could buy that one great song (seomtimes with a smokin b side)

http://technology.sympatico.msn.cbc...r=0&showbyline=True&subtitle=&detect=&abc=abc


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

To me every album is free unless it's good, then I buy it (I've got well over 200 CDs and well over 200 DVDs so yes I do buy the ones I like!). Same goes for movies and games. That way I can't be disappointed with a purchase and I don't pay for something that sucks.

Unless you're rich, piracy is a wonderful thing. Even then albums months/weeks ahead of time is real nice :wink:


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> Pornografitti anyone? :smile: How many people bought that cause of the two nice sweet songs on the radio?


Guilty! Brings back bad memories...



> On the other hand, I have no problem paying for tunes on iTunes. Back in the day you used to be able to buy something called a 45 so you could buy that one great song (seomtimes with a smokin b side)


Yup, digital means the return of the single. People WANT singles, but the industry killed off 45's because LPs were just as cheap to make and they could charge more. 

As for Radiohead, you may have heard already the first batch of numbers are in and it shows that 62% of people who downloaded the album chose to pay NOTHING.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Robboman said:


> As for Radiohead, you may have heard already the first batch of numbers are in and it shows that 62% of people who downloaded the album chose to pay NOTHING.


Yeah I did, and really, I think that's sad, but I guess that's what the entire experiment was about. I'm sure it's nothing less than they expected and if they expected more, they were foolin themselves.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

"62% of people who downloaded the album chose to pay NOTHING"

On CBC news yesterday a dude was talking about this, and according to him, Radiohead has made almost twice what they would have made off this idea.... even though less than half the people who dl'd it paid anything for it.


Of the number of downloads, 62% paid nothing, but Radiohead still made more than 2 bucks per download at the end of the day... Most bands are LUCKY to make $1.00 per CD sold through traditional methods.

So, the only people that got 'hurt' were the 'record industries', and quite frankly who gives a sweet royal FK about those cork-schlurpers?!?!?!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> "So, the only people that got 'hurt' were the 'record industries', and quite frankly who gives a sweet royal FK about those cork-schlurpers?!?!?!


Even better, but it's still sad that less than half actually paid for it.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

...Well the link doesn't work for me...but I don't get it, Radiohead's releasing an album that can be legally downloaded for free? Sweet!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

"it's still sad that less than half actually paid for it"
Why, when Radiohead still made twice what they would have releasing it through traditional channels... Why is that sad in the least?

Seems to me that 62% told Radiohead exactly what they thought this album was worth, and the other people more than made up for it....


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Starbuck50 said:


> ...I've lots of cd's that I've had on vinyl, casette and also cd.


I have my stereo hooked up. I use ogg harddisk to record 
records/cassettes (mine and friends collections). Even 
burning my own best of cd's/MP3's. I've rarely buy now. I still
flip through crates at garage sales though.



Starbuck50 said:


> Pornografitti anyone? :smile: How many people bought that cause of the two nice sweet songs on the radio?


I have the first three *Extreme* albums. *Nuno (Duarte Gil Mendes) Bettencourt*. The man can play!











Starbuck50 said:


> ...but it's still sad that less than half actually paid for it.


The rest are _leeches_. What 'cha gonna do?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Decadence Dance rocks... never get tired of playin' that one. :rockon2:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

What the media fails to mention is how many people have paid nothing before and after it was revealed that the files were encoded at a rate that is less than optimal and how many of these people intend to buy the CD release. I'd say someone is scrambling to make it seem as if Radiohead fell flat on their face.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

violation said:


> Decadence Dance rocks... never get tired of playin' that one. :rockon2:


You're right I have to admit it's corny but really good and yes Nuno is an AMAZING player!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "it's still sad that less than half actually paid for it"
> Why, when Radiohead still made twice what they would have releasing it through traditional channels... Why is that sad in the least?
> 
> Seems to me that 62% told Radiohead exactly what they thought this album was worth, and the other people more than made up for it....


...its sad because it proves the majority of us believe we are entitled to steal.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

violation said:


> To me every album is free unless it's good, then I buy it (I've got well over 200 CDs and well over 200 DVDs so yes I do buy the ones I like!). Same goes for movies and games. That way I can't be disappointed with a purchase and I don't pay for something that sucks.
> 
> Unless you're rich, piracy is a wonderful thing. Even then albums months/weeks ahead of time is real nice :wink:


...you condone stealing?

can you give me your address, and a time when you won't be home?

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "62% of people who downloaded the album chose to pay NOTHING"
> 
> On CBC news yesterday a dude was talking about this, and according to him, Radiohead has made almost twice what they would have made off this idea.... even though less than half the people who dl'd it paid anything for it.
> 
> ...



...here's a great idea: as soon as a company has made "sufficient" profit on a product, to be decided upon by we, the consumer, based on whim, that company should give the rest of its product away for free.

so, we are no longer embracing a capitalist system?

okay.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> I think the Radiohead model is fine, because it's their property, and their decision. Bare Naked Ladies have a similar mindset. Again it is their property and their decision.



...i have no problem with artists willingly giving their music away.

-dh


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...you condone stealing?
> 
> can you give me your address, and a time when you won't be home?
> 
> -dh


When it comes to piracy, yes I certainly do. There's a difference between downloading files and stealing physical objects. 

What do people lose when I download files and end up buying the albums/movies/games I like? Nothing.

Before I even started downloading albums I'd only spend money on bands I actually know of and always listen to. Downloading and listening before buying = me finding new bands I like because I can download 100's of new releases everyday = me buying more CDs = them getting more money. I end up satisfied with the purchase, they get paid, win/win. 

I download a CD that I don't like, I don't buy it, I'm not disappointed with the purchase, they don't make any money. They're no further ahead or behind and I'm happy I didn't buy it.... win/draw.

If you're down with buying shit with a chance of being disappointed, that's cool but I'm not. Piracy saves me cash for bills or guitar gear. :rockon2:


----------

